# What to look for in a puppy



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel a little like I struck gold as I am already able to get on a list for a puppy from a litter that is 2 weeks old. While the breeder gives suggestions based upon my needs and the puppies personalities, she does allow pet people to "pick" their puppy.

I have been reading tons of general temperament stuff but would like to hear from experienced GSD people what they would look for at 6 and again at 8 weeks (when I will be visiting) when selecting for a lower drive, higher threshold, yet biddable and confident puppy for a family setting. Is there any specific test/challenge I should instigate?

TIA


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

This is something you should ask your breeder.  Not saying people on the internet don't know their stuff, but your breeder knows what kind of puppy will match you. I'm assuming the breeder does personality tests and etc.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> While the breeder gives suggestions based upon my needs and the puppies personalities, she does allow pet people to "pick" their puppy.


The breeder should not be letting puppy buyers choose the puppy they want. The breeder should know all of their puppies energy, drives and temperments, they should be matching the correct puppy to the correct puppy buyer, especially if it is the puppy buyers first dog or first GSD. 

If you want a laid back, low energy GSD and you end up with a energetic machine because it was the cutest puppy you are not going to be too happy.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> The breeder should not be letting puppy buyers choose the puppy they want. The breeder should know all of their puppies energy, drives and temperments, they should be matching the correct puppy to the correct puppy buyer, especially if it is the puppy buyers first dog or first GSD.
> 
> If you want a laid back, low energy GSD and you end up with a energetic machine because it was the cutest puppy you are not going to be too happy.


It sounds like the breeder will probably offer suggestions. Sometimes there is more than one pup that would fit into someone's household; in which case, why shouldn't a person get to pick between them?

I'm also somewhat skeptical that between two littermates you're going to have such wildly different temperaments that one is a dream and the other a monster, and that you can tell which is which when the pup is only 8 weeks old. If all of them are "pet quality", how much can they really differ, and is it so drastic that a person could honestly make a "wrong choice" within that specific litter based on information from when a puppy is only 2 months old?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shavy said:


> It sounds like the breeder will probably offer suggestions. Sometimes there is more than one pup that would fit into someone's household; in which case, why shouldn't a person get to pick between them?


That is different. If there are 2 puppies that the breeder feels will match the puppy buyer then it is perfectly ok for the puppy buyer to choose between those 2 puppies.



Shavy said:


> I'm also somewhat skeptical that between two littermates you're going to have such wildly different temperaments that one is a dream and the other a monster, and that you can tell which is which when the pup is only 8 weeks old. If all of them are "pet quality", how much can they really differ, and is it so drastic that a person could honestly make a "wrong choice" within that specific litter based on information from when a puppy is only 2 months old?


 
There definitely can be completely different personalities within littermates. The breeder should be spending alot of time with the puppies, he/she should be able to see the difference between the puppies, one may be more cuddly, one may be more independent, one may have more energy than the others, one may be more sleepy and less energetic.

A person can definitely choose the wrong puppy, especially if it is their first puppy or their first GSD, they do not know what they are exactly looking for.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes she does make suggestions to the buyers based upon her observations. 

I went through this before with my lab, was able to choose her from among 4 females in the litter. With that I knew what I was looking for (retrieve, unafraid to go into long grass/bush, tail up return when called back/social attraction/following, ability to be calm/settle down in a calm setting- didn't want a dog that was wired for sound which is common in field bred labs) and even among the puppies selected for us to choose among there were distinctions.

But each breed has different characteristics and knowing what "puppy traits" are optimal in a GSD would help me a great deal. Or what little "tests" I should do. For example I don't really care for some of the aspects of the Volhard puppy aptitude test (specifically the restraint and touch and sound sensitivity) but are they helpful with a GSD? 

So I was looking for some ideas along those lines.

eta: I have gender questions too. Initially I was leaning strongly toward a male because although I have dogs of both sexes, my male is a neutered elderly golden who is basically a slug and my bitch, she is spay, is more energetic and younger. So I was thinking of the SASS2 and leaning toward male, but perhaps I shouldn't? So opinions on that would also be appreciated.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you go play with the puppies? Look for things in the puppy you want . If you want a family companion..then you probably don't want the most dominate, bossy puppy. Do you want to play fetch, then throw a toy and see if it has an interest. Do you want to cuddle..pick up and hold the puppy. Give the puppies a test drive.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like my males (tho I haven' got one now They tend to be doofier, more velcroey, biddable (atleast mine were anyhow!) 

With what you 'have', if me, I would most likely go with a male to. When I had multiple males they got along far better than throwing a couple of females (one who was a pushy girl and the other 'sap' written on her head).

I would rely heavily on the breeders recommendation as she has been with them the entire time and most likely see's who is who.

Just make sure you are really clear on what and what not you want to live with. 

Good luck


----------

